
Microsoft will 'solve' cancer within 10 years by 'reprogramming' diseased cells - ValG
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/09/20/microsoft-will-solve-cancer-within-10-years-by-reprogramming-dis/
======
tinus_hn
Sorry, I have never seen Microsoft actually solve anything. When their
products break themselves the Microsoft solution is to make them automatically
repair themselves, instead of not breaking themselves.

------
kazinator
I have unshakable confidence in this.

If Microsoft programs it, it's as good as dead.

Even if all otherwise goes well, eventually the cells will burst due to
failing to keep up with the increasing demand for resources.

~~~
beisner
I think we should just let the cancer be acquired by Google.

~~~
kazinator
Google makes cancer worse by spotting it in early start-up stages before
anyone else, but then, alas, investing in it.

~~~
pawadu
This is what will happen

1\. Google buys a startup that does something related to Cancer

2\. Google X shows new shoes/glasses/pants that treat cancer

3\. The Verges writes an article about how Google is changing the medical
field.

4\. MacWorld publishes an articles that argues that Apple probably already has
a cancer killing device and is currently working on perfecting the user
interface

5\. One year passes

6\. Googles kills the project

7\. MacWorld publishes an article about how Google ad revenue increases due to
people dieing of cancer.

8\. The Verge and The Register publish the article verbatim.

9\. Life goes on for everyone else

~~~
bfuller
except for those with cancer

------
vastinfest
"Now.. Install windows 10 or die, cancer"

~~~
pawadu
Soon we will hear people complaining that Microsoft forcefully treated their
cancer by tricking them to press "Cance_" in a dialog.

------
kahrkunne
,

